# From Delicious Golosa



## rubrown (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2021)

Nice, what is it?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 16, 2021)

pute said:


> Nice, what is it?







Delicious Golosa.


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2021)

Duh, I been in the sauce again......


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2021)

Interesting the way you prune.  I do the same but not to the extent you do.  I hate popcorn buds.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 17, 2021)

Popcorn buds go into the hash makings pile.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 17, 2021)

Deja Vu


----------



## rubrown (Jun 17, 2021)

pute said:


> Interesting the way you prune.  I do the same but not to the extent you do.  I hate popcorn buds.


Seeds were old, I only use a 100 watts, micro-grow, but with my parameters popcorn is potent. I know it's a little strange trim but it does maximize levels and it's fun to bonsai a bit. There are 2 legal stores within walking distance, here, now. Production is not priority. Peace!


----------



## rubrown (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## rubrown (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jun 17, 2021)

rubrown said:


> View attachment 274161


Nice socks.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 17, 2021)

pute said:


> Nice socks.....


Dam You Putes
I was gonna say that


----------

